# Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich



## Torfnase (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo in die Runde!

Ich habe mir ein GFK-Teichbecken gekauft und vor drei Wochen eingebaut. Das Becken liegt rasenbündig in der Erde, und um den häßlichen 10cm breiten schwarzen Rand zu verdecken hatte ich geplant, umlaufend Polygonalplatten zu verlegen.

Weiterhin soll dieser Rand betreten werden können und als Standfläche für die eine oder andere Kübelpflanze dienen. Die Breite dieser Teicheinfassung habe ich mit 30-40cm geplant.

Meine Frage:
Wie bekomme ich die Polygonalplatten auf dem Teichrand befestigt? Die Platten sollen zu ca. zwei Drittel ihrer Breite im Mörtelbett liegen und zu einem Drittel auf dem 10cm breiten Teichrand aufliegen und diesen vollständig abdecken.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## Mercedesfreund (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*

..ganz einfach, Spatenbreit und Spatentief rundum graben, Folie in die Grube, Beton Mischung 1=4  flächenbündig mit deinem Becken einbringen, und am nächsten Tag mit Flexkleber Platten aufkleben..


----------



## Torfnase (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*

Hallo!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich jetzt als totaler Dilettant oute:

Welche Funktion erfüllt die Folie unter dem Beton?
Hält der Flexkleber auf dem GFK?

Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## martin karstens (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*

Die Folie ist nur dafür da damit der Beton nicht so schnell austrocknet, also die Feuchtigkeit vom Erdreich aufgesogen wird. So hält der Beton besser. Fliesenkleber (flexibel) hält.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*

..perfekte Antwort Martin, danke


----------



## Torfnase (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*

Danke Euch!  

Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## jexe04 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*

Hallo Uwe,

kannst Du mal nach Fertigstellung ein paar Bilder von der Teichumrandung machen?
Trage mich auch mit dem Gedanken es so zu machen wie Du

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## sunnycrocket (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*



Torfnase schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde!
> 
> Weiterhin soll dieser Rand betreten werden können und als Standfläche für die eine oder andere Kübelpflanze dienen. Die Breite dieser Teicheinfassung habe ich mit 30-40cm geplant.
> Meine Frage:
> Wie bekomme ich die Polygonalplatten auf dem Teichrand befestigt? Die Platten sollen zu ca. zwei Drittel ihrer Breite im Mörtelbett liegen und zu einem Drittel auf dem 10cm breiten Teichrand aufliegen und diesen vollständig abdecken.



Hallo Uwe,
ich würde den GFK-Rand bündig auf Beton-Ringanker setzen.
Danach nochmals den Rand bis Oberkante mit Mörtel abziehen.
Darauf dann mit Mittelbett-Kleber auf den Mörtel kleben.
Wenn der Klebebereich breit genug ist - reicht das, - da brauchst du auf GFK gar nicht zu kleben, da sich der Bereich sowieso immer etwas bewegen wird und damit eh keine dauerhafte Verbindung möglich ist.

Schau mal auf unsere Homepage, so ähnlich wie ich den Übergang "VliesTeichfolie-Verbundmatte-Beton" zum Ringanker aufgefüllt habe, könnte ich mir die Lösung auch bei Dir vorstellen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Vera44 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*

Hallo!
Ist auch lose verlegt begehbar wenn der Untergrund fest ist. Bei uns ist alles in Bewegung deshalb verschiebt oder verrutscht alles. Hauptgrund waren die Bergbaubeben und dass das ganze Gelände von der Baufirma augeschüttet worden ist. Meinem Nachbar ist eine ganze Gartenlaube abgerutscht. So kann ich wenigstens, wenn etwas passiert, einfacher nachbessern.

Gruß Vera


----------



## Torfnase (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*

Hallo!

Danke für die vielen Antworten.



jexe04 schrieb:


> kannst Du mal nach Fertigstellung ein paar Bilder von der Teichumrandung machen?


Mache ich gerne - allerdings wird das noch etwas dauern, da noch einige Vorarbeiten zu machen sind. Bis dahin kannst Du Dir ja das oben stehende Bild von Vera anschauen. Das trifft es ziemlich gut ...



sunnycrocket schrieb:


> [...] ich würde den GFK-Rand bündig auf Beton-Ringanker setzen.[...]


Hmm, dann müsste ich das Becken noch einmal herausnehmen, den Ringanker basteln und dann das Becken wieder einsetzen. Und ich hätte das Problem, dass ich nach dem Einsetzen des Beckens keine Möglichkeit mehr habe, Sand in die verbleibenden Hohlräume zu verbringen. Dann beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz. Oder habe ich Deinen Vorschlag falsch verstanden?



sunnycrocket schrieb:


> [...] da brauchst du auf GFK gar nicht zu kleben, da sich der Bereich sowieso immer etwas bewegen wird und damit eh keine dauerhafte Verbindung möglich ist. [...]



Das genau ist meine Befürchtung. Das Becken muss sich nur ein paar Millimeter setzen und schon sind die Platten beim Betreten des Randes bruchgefährdet. Oder macht da der Flexkleber seine Namen alle Ehre und gleicht das noch aus?



Vera44 schrieb:


> [...] Ist auch lose verlegt begehbar wenn der Untergrund fest ist. [...]


Das war mein erster Lösungsansatz. Dagegen spricht, dass in meinem Fall (kleinerer Teich) der Rand relativ schmal sein wird (30-40cm) und die Polygonalplatten schon wegen des fehlenden Eigengewichts kaum Halt gegen seitliches Verrutschen hätten.

Hinzu kommt, dass hier zwei Hunde durch den Garten toben, von denen der eine von Geburt blind ist. Das hindert ihn nicht daran, Haken schlagend durch den Garten zu jagen, aber das Becken ist ein möglicher Gefahrenpunkt. Er weiß zwar, wo sich das Becken befindet, aber wenn er sich nur um einige Zentimeter verschätzt (was im Eifer des Gefechts schon mal vorkommt), landet er im vollen Lauf mit den Pfoten auf der glatten GFK-Umrandung, rutscht ab und poltert in den Teich. Bei lose aufliegenden Platten wäre die Situation nicht viel besser, nur das dann noch die Platten hinterherfliegen würden.

Gruß,
Uwe

PS: Schöne Teiche habt Ihr! Aber ich arbeite noch dran...


----------



## Mercedesfreund (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*

..mach es so wie ich sagte, das klappt tadellos, und deine Platten sind doch bestimmt 2-3cm dick die brechen nicht ab, und wer geht schon auf der Innenkante lang...nur der der gerne badet..


----------



## Torfnase (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*

Hallo!


Mercedesfreund schrieb:


> ..mach es so wie ich sagte [..]


Mach ich, Chef! :friede

Danke & Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## Mercedesfreund (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*

..brav, und ganz gut ist es ein kleines Gefälle vom Teich weg einzubauen, dann läuft Dir nichts in den Teich...


----------



## Torfnase (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*

Hallo!

Ist notiert.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende in die Runde,
Uwe


----------



## Torfnase (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*

Hallo nochmal!



Mercedesfreund schrieb:


> [...] Beton Mischung 1=4 [...]



Im Baumarkt stehend fragte ich mich gestern: Estrichbeton oder Trasszement?

Danke & Gruß,
Uwe, dem die Unterschiede zwischen einzelnen Beton- und Zementsorten noch nie klar waren...


----------



## Mercedesfreund (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*

..wenn Du Fertigware holst, Estrichbeton, nur viel zu teuer, 0-16mm gewaschener Kies, gibts beim Baustoffhandel oder ist eine Baustelle in der Nähe? dann selbst mischen 4 Teile Kies 1 Teil Zement, und nicht zu flüssig machen..gutes Gelingen..


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*

Hei, hab auch im vorderen Bereich Poligonalplatten verlegt, aber nur in Sand... Die sitzen bombenfest und ich knie da immer drauf, wenn ich Insekten fotografiere oder beobachte... 





Nur mit der Folie unter den Platten bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden... Das würde ich gerne noch ändern...
Viele Grüße Biotopfan


----------



## Torfnase (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*

Hallo!

So, nachdem mir hier so nett geholfen wurde, will ich jetzt auch Vollzug melden.

Ich habe - wie von _Mercedesfreund_ vorgeschlagen - rund um den Teich ein 20 Zentimeter breites und ebenso tiefes Streifenfundament gesetzt und über den Teichrand abgezogen. 

Für diejenigen, die so etwas nicht täglich machen und etwas unsicher an die Sache rangehen (so wie ich), hier meine Vorgehensweise:


Zuerst habe ich rund um den Teich einen 20 Zentimeter breiten und ebenso tiefen Graben ausgehoben.
Da der Gartenteil in dem der Teich liegt ca. drei Prozent Gefälle hat, das später noch aufgeschüttet werden sollte, musste ich den Außenrand des Streifenfundaments verschalen, weil der Teich zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf der einen Seite noch ca. 10 cm und auf der anderen Seite ca. 22 cm aus dem Boden ragte. Zum Verschalen habe ich Streifen aus einer alten Riffelalu-Platte geschnitten (es sollte auch jede biegsame Kunststoffplatte funktionieren) und diese dann mittels angespitzter und in den Boden geschlagener Dachlatten in Bogenform parallel zum Teichrand fixiert.
Das ganze habe ich dann mit Plastikfolie (Baumarkt, Malerfolie, aber nicht das ganz dünne Zeug, das schon beim Auspacken reißt) ausgekleidet.
Estrichbeton gab's auch im Baumarkt. Benötigt wurden knapp 2 Sack à 40Kg = ca. 5 EUR pro lfd. Meter Uferlinie.
Den Beton habe ich erdfeucht angemischt und beim Verfüllen gut verdichtet.
Um dem Ganzen noch den Anschein von Professionalität zu geben und um meine Bedenken bezüglich möglicher Frostschäden zu minimieren, habe ich noch zwei Estrichmatten in Streifen geschnitten, U-förmig zusammen gebogen und als "Armierung" mit im Beton versenkt.
Zum Schluss habe ich den Beton mit Hilfe einer langen (geraden!) Latte über den Teichrand abgezogen, in die Plastikfolie eingeschlagen und diese mit Steinen fixiert.
Dann hatte ich erst einmal die Schna*ze voll, und der Beton hatte eine Woche Zeit zum Abbinden. Danach ging's ans Verlegen der Bruchstein-/Polygonalplatten

Zuerst habe ich alle Platten auf dem Rasen ausgelegt, die passenden rausgesucht und provisorisch auf dem Streifenfundament um den Teich ausgelegt.
Einige Platten mussten noch in der Form angepasst werden (Rückseite mit der Flex anritzen und über die Vorderseite brechen gibt natürlich wirkende Bruchkanten).
Das Verkleben mit Flexkleber gestaltete sich etwas schwieriger, weil ich nicht darauf geachtet hatte, Platten mit möglichst ebener Unterseite auszuwählen. Ich musste also Unebenheiten bis zu einem Zentimeter mit dem Kleber ausgleichen. Dazu habe ich dann auch die Rückseite der Platten mit Kleber versehen, um Hohlräume - und damit mögliche Frostschäden - sicher zu vermeiden.
Die Platten liegen bündig zum Teichrand, und den Spalt zwischen Teichrand und Platte und zwischen den Platten zum Teichrand hin habe ich, um auch bei höheren Wasserständen ein Eindringen des Wassers unter die Platte zu verhindern, mit Flexkleber sorgfältig "verfugt". 
Zum Schluss wurden die Platten mit einem 2-Komponenten-Fugenmörtel verfugt.
Das Ergebnis sieht so aus, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte und ist bombenfest. Falls meine Konstruktion den Winter unbeschadet übersteht, hat _Mercedesfreund_ einen Kasten Bier bei mir gut (dann bitte bei mir melden!) und falls mein Werk wider Erwarten beim ersten Frost in die Brüche geht, wird mir _Mercedesfreund_ im nächsten Frühjahr sicher helfen, den Schaden wieder zu beseitigen 

Und nachdem ich jetzt auch das Gefälle aufgefüllt habe, noch zwei Stufen zum Ausgleich des Höhenunterschieds zum restlichen Garten eingefügt habe und den Rollrasen im strömenden Regen verlegt habe, gibt's jetzt auch Bilder

          
Den im Foto rechten hinteren Teil des Teichrandes habe ich nicht plattiert, sondern die Platten (und das Streifenfundament) oval um den nierenförmigen Teich geführt. Dieser Bereich soll als Teichüberlauf dienen und wird mit Sumpfpflanzen bestückt. Weiterhin überlege ich an diese Stelle eine Ufermatte zu hängen, damit die "Sumpfzone" kontinuierlich feucht gehalten wird.

Und falls jetzt irgendjemand meint "Du brauchst noch Pflanzen - so wird das nichts!". Am Freitag kommt meine Lieferung von NG ...

Danke für Eure Hilfe 

Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## Mercedesfreund (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*

morgen Uwe,
sehr gute Arbeit, perfekt ..rede grad mit meiner Frau..aber 240km..nee. Du sollst kommen und wir machen zum Bier ne lecker Bratwurst..


----------



## Torfnase (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*

Hallöle!

Gerade fiel mir siedend heiß ein, dass ich diesen Thread ja noch geordnet zu Ende führen muss ...

Also: Die Teichumrandung hat den Winter unbeschadet überstanden. Teichschale und Umrandung haben sich nicht mal 'nen Millimeter bewegt. Perfekt! Danke an alle für ihre hilfreichen Tipps! Insbesondere an _Mercedesfreund_, der meine unwissenden Nachfragen immer schnell, freundlich und kompetent beantwortet hat. 

Genau ein Jahr nach den letzten Fotos habe ich jetzt noch mal zwei Aufnahmen gemacht um zu zeigen, wie viel Grün unsere vormalige Polygonalplattenwüste nun beherbergt.

   

Nach der Erstbepflanzung vor genau einem Jahr ging's erst etwas zögerlich los, um dann dieses Frühjahr förmlich zu explodieren. Die im letzten Spätherbst noch ausgesetzten Krebsscheren mickern zwar noch, aber das führe ich auf den starken Wasserbedarf im Juli zurück - leider kann ich nur relativ hartes Leitungswasser nachfüllen. Zumindest eine __ Krebsschere blüht aber jetzt. Das Wasser ist glasklar, riecht wie Wasser riechen muss und wird von unseren Hunden selbst frischem Leitungswasser vorgezogen. 

Auch die Fauna ist überraschend vielfältig: Neben den fünf Jungfröschen, die schon bei der Erstbefüllung eingezogen sind, weil unser Nachbar seinen Teich zeitgleich zugekippt hat, haben wir nach jedem Regen neue Froschgesellen. Zeitweise mussten wir die Zuzugsregeln verschärfen (wer nach 24:00h immer noch penetrant quakt, der wird zwangsumgesiedelt), um uns auch nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit auf der Terrasse sitzend noch verständigen zu können.

Ganze Horden von Azurjungfern besiedeln die filigranen Blüten des Froschlöffels und gehen in der Mittagshitze ihrer Hauptbeschäftigung, der Erhaltung ihrer Art, nach. Selbst die räuberischen __ Rückenschwimmer sind faszinierend zu beobachten. Posthornschnecken, die ich im letzten Jahr noch mit Handschlag begrüßt habe, sind mittlerweile schon alteingesessene Teichmieter. Auch sie haben, neben dem Fressen, eine ähnliche Lieblingsbeschäftigung wie die __ Libellen. Und das durchaus erfolgreich...

Im späten Frühjahr sind dann endlich die ersten Fische eingezogen: Goldelritzen und __ Moderlieschen. Leider sind die Moderlieschen innerhalb von vier Wochen bis auf ein Exemplar verschwunden (ich habe Nachbars Katze im Verdacht), aber zumindest haben wir schon Nachwuchs. Ob's nun Moderlieschen oder Goldelritzen sind kann ich noch nicht sagen; dafür sind sie noch zu klein. Die Goldelritzen jedenfalls scheinen sich pudelwohl zu fühlen und tummeln sich begeistert zwischen den Steinen in der Strömung des Filterauslaufs.

Unser Fazit: Es war viel Arbeit den Teich anzulegen, aber die Mühe hat sich gelohnt. Jeden Tag entdecken wir etwas Neues im Teich, neue Tiere kommen (und gehen auch manchmal wieder) und fast wöchentlich ändern der Teich und seine Pflanzen ihr Aussehen.

Mittlerweile gibt es schon ernsthafte Überlegungen zu einem Zweitteich...

Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*

Hallo Uwe,

na - das hat sich ja super entwickelt 



Torfnase schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es schon ernsthafte Überlegungen zu einem Zweitteich...



 ätsch - angesteckt - Teichvirus - keine Heilung möglich.....


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*

Kann mich da Christine nur anschließen - das sieht wirklich super aus!

Und der Teichvirus .... wirklich unheilbar ... im Gegenteil, der verstärkt sich ...


----------



## niri (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand: Polygonalplatten rund um den GFK-Teich*

Hi Uwe,

auch ich bin von der Entwicklung deines Teichs total begeistert ! Besonders gefällt mir das ausgewogene Verhältnis zwischen der freien Wasseroberfläche und der Pflanzenmasse. Und die Pflanzen sehen herrlich aus, kräftig und gesund!

LG
Ina


----------

